# marry



## ahmadmz (Oct 24, 2014)

i want to Marry from Philippine any advice


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

More information needed! 

Your nationality? 
The nationality of the person you want to marry? 
Do you both have legal residence in the Philippines?


----------



## ahmadmz (Oct 24, 2014)

i am egyptian 47Y old i want to marry from Philippines


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Try this.

http://www.philippine-embassy.de/bl... foreign nat marrying in the phil english.pdf


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

do you have a Philippines to marry ??




:bolt:


----------



## ahmadmz (Oct 24, 2014)

no i dont have relation with any Filipino girl but i want to


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ahmadmz said:


> no i dont have relation with any Filipino girl but i want to


Best way would be to come and spend time here in the Philippines. Visit beaches, theaters, and shopping malls and you'll be surprised all the ladies that you will meet. That's the very best way that I know of. 

*Keep in mind though; Expat Forum is not and can not be used as a meet-up site..*


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

ahmadmz said:


> no i dont have relation with any Filipino girl but i want to


 well going to be hard to get married then isnt it. If you think its time you were married you need to keep your options open not focus in on one country/nationally. 

You wont find anyone on here to marry here. This isn't a dating site as jetlag says, this forum is full of migrants.


----------

